# John Deere 5105M



## mlbrooks58 (Nov 16, 2010)

I am in the process of purchasing a 2011 Deere 5105 M tractor. Has anyone had any experience with this tractor ? Going to be bush hogging and working hay fields with it.
Thanks for your replies..


----------



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

Be careful with the 5000 series John Deere's. They are made in India and really just the "cheap made" Green, you are buying paint Like everything from lawn mowers to netwrap John Deere stuff is prices too high for name and made cheaper all the time. I loved the older John Deer's but the new stuff is not that great, especially the 5000 series, the best thing I bought lately with John Deere on it was a hoodie and I love my little old 3020. You would be money ahead and better off looking at New Holland for something and they have a good dealer network as well. Kubota has a good rep in the area as well.

Neighbors with small places like mine have had trouble starting or blowing fuses, both folks with less than 500 hours. Friends with the New Hollands swear by theirs, which are not made in US either, made in Turkey. Guess at least they are an ally.

If you have a dealer close, Massey or McCormicks are good loader/utility tractors for the size you want, but both have dealers few and far between, they just do not seem to want to sell many because they put a lot of miles between dealers.

Others may have good luck with theirs, but these two folks are within a few miles of one another and borrowed my tractor when they had trouble.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

One of my neighbors had one for about 9 months and traded for a JD6420. He told me that the hydraulics were not up to par and had problems running his Krone rotary rake. He is very particular and it may have just been him. I don't know for sure. Mike


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

Feed Hay said:


> Be careful with the 5000 series John Deere's. They are made in India and really just the "cheap made" Green.


just the 5000 E series are made in india. The M series is a whole different tractor in a class of its own.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Feed Hay said:


> Be careful with the 5000 series John Deere's. They are made in India and really just the "cheap made" Green, you are buying paint Like everything from lawn mowers to netwrap John Deere stuff is prices too high for name and made cheaper all the time.


Like Stickney said, the 5000M series is not comparable to the "other" 5000 series. The 5000M series are MADE in Savannah, GA, not India. They are just a few years old and in 2008 and 2009 they did have some hydraulic flow issues that have been resolved. Tier 4 engines in the upper HP's, totally different frame. I bought a 2010 fleet turn in last year for a loader tractor(5095M MFWD). I have had no issues yet and it is very strong and the most incredible air conditioner that I have ever been around.....great air ride seat and a very short turning radius. I did put ballast in the rears. The only thing that I dont like as of now is the radial tires.....they really work the turf over.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Edster (Feb 23, 2010)

Vol said:


> The only thing that I dont like as of now is the radial tires.....they really work the turf over.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Mike if you think they work the turf over wait and see what they do to your wallet.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

stickney farm said:


> just the 5000 E series are made in india. The M series is a whole different tractor in a class of its own.


That's the way I understand it. My bro in law is a JD salesman, he tells me this stuff. I'm a Ford man if anybody cares.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I' take a look at Kubota M series, too. Mine has been so reliable, it's boring. 
Check out the older Deeres. The 3155 is one of the nicest looking tractors I've ever seen. Good power for hay work or a 15' batwing.
http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=6697403&


----------



## mlbrooks58 (Nov 16, 2010)

Dealer is delivering my 5105m today. looking forward to getting some seat time.. I was also looking at the new holland td 5050, but I liked the Deere better. The Deere was more money, but I think in the long run it will be worth it..


----------

